# Nasty or nice game



## Scarylea (Jun 10, 2011)

I came up with this for my kids party at the weekend and it was a big hit. You have two dice. 12 bowls. Six have nice things in them like smarties, small biscuits, lollies etc and six have nasty things which could be sauerkraut, anchovies, smoked oysters - anything which kids may not like. I had five nasty things and pickle juice shots. For the sixth nice thing, it could either have been nice or nasty, it was Bean Boozled, like the Harry Potter jelly beans. Anyway the kids throw the dice, odd nasty even nice. They had so much fun with it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Clever game. Sounds like everyone had some fun!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love it! Simple and fun! I bet the kids had a blast with this!


----------

